# Just got some natural gum rubber 1/16th. Holy crap!



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Cut some one half inch strips added a Super Sure pouch and...

1/2" bearings fired from 20' away.

10 of them against Altoids tin. Not free hanging but not braced:










And here's a single shot against a 1 inch X quarter inch strip of dense pressboard:










This is some serious stuff for some serious shooters. Some of you guys using multiple layers of tbg to throw heavy ammo might want to consider this stuff.

I imagine 1 inch of this stuff could launch 75 Cal or 20 millimeter fast enough to hunt with.

A half inch of this stuff was harder to pull back then a full inch of straight-cut TBG. And it threw the bearing at least a third faster.

This stuff would also be great for people who have forks that are narrow but strong enough to use serious bands. And it is much more appealing to me that multiple layers of other flat bands.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

How is the draw weight? Personally I don't like shooting double TBG or looped tubes, it messes with my accuracy for heavier ammo. Looking for tube/band set with a light pull but still chucks ammo enough to do severe damage.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> How is the draw weight? Personally I don't like shooting double TBG or looped tubes, it messes with my accuracy for heavier ammo. Looking for tube/band set with a light pull but still chucks ammo enough to do severe damage.


If I had to guess this was a little less pull than 1842's looped.

My arm did not shake much at all. Although I was using a pretty ergonomic frame.

I doubt this stuff is quite as snappy as TBG or .040 medical latex. But it is plenty fast to hunt with. My main reason for loving it is I hate multiple layers of flats. I think they look ugly and are a pain to tie and can get twisted up. I also love the look and I will definitely be using it on my naturals.

It may not be the ultimate in FPS per LB of pull, but it definitely fills a niche not served by other products.

As far as I know, nothing gives more punch for the pull than tapered .040 medical latex.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > How is the draw weight? Personally I don't like shooting double TBG or looped tubes, it messes with my accuracy for heavier ammo. Looking for tube/band set with a light pull but still chucks ammo enough to do severe damage.
> ...


How about single 3060's ever shoot with those?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Sorry never ordered 3060's.

I'd say the pull for 1/2" was still less than a set of tubes that comes with a Daisy or Marksman store bought SS, but with MUCH more speed for the 1/2" ball bearing. To guess I'd say the pull of 1/2" of this was like 1 1/4" of TBG. But I was also not maxing this stuff out at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

That stuff would be durable as **** think it would outlast TBG?

Edit : since when is h e l l a swear word.....


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


I just ordered some)))


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Sweet. I think you'll love it. It's beastly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


I just banded up my lovely pocket natty with 1/4" gum rubber. I know it's not the fastest stuff in the world but plenty to send 1/4" steel at can cutting speed at 33'.

And I feel it's the best look for nattys I've yet to encounter. It reminds me of a really big rubber band, in a good way.








And hey, Rufus liked the stuff.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


I like that natty


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


You missing the torque at all?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


No. The Torque is a beautifuly designed slingshot. But it just did not fit my hand.

This does. It and my new Ocularis Beanflip are the most accurate slingshots I have. My fatty natty is right behind them.

I may check out some other Seljan designs one day, once I plant that money tree 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been using natural gum rubber for a long time..1/16" stuff....cur 1/2" straight cut about 12" long pull weight is 12#

slightly slow but serious hard hitting...good for small game..Rabbits & Squirrel's & pest control..mice ..rats..birds..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> I have been using natural gum rubber for a long time..1/16" stuff....cur 1/2" straight cut about 12" long pull weight is 12#
> slightly slow but serious hard hitting...good for small game..Rabbits & Squirrel's & pest control..mice ..rats..birds..
> ~AKAOldmiser


Will it fly with 44 lead ?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using natural gum rubber for a long time..1/16" stuff....cur 1/2" straight cut about 12" long pull weight is 12#
> ...


1/2" of it took a 1/2" steel and did this:










And the trajectory to 33' was pretty flat. That's heavier than .44 lead, right?

Edit: I forgot I used this pic in initial post. This is really dense particle board used for outdoor sign stands. Seeing it snap like that from a slingshot ball gave me new respect for what they can do.

Oh. And I looked up. .44 lead is 16 grains heavier than 1/2" steel. You could go to 9/16ths thick bands and it should fly the same. If 16 grains would make a difference at all.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I did a pull test on it and it seems to bottom out at about 500%. So it's definitely not the band's you want to use to max out speeds on light ammo.

But if you want to throw the heavy stuff and don't want to mess around with multiple layers of lighter bands I think this stuff is great. And as I said I think it's the best looking stuff for naturals.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > oldmiser said:
> ...


Thanks for this info, can't wait to get my hands on it inconvenience!  from what you're saying, we assume that this will be an optimal bandset for hunting small game?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


The half inch ball bearing would turn a rabbit's head into a bag of mush thrown at this speed so I'd say it's pretty good for small game. The lead would be even more amazing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Good tip man, thank ya!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


Oh. Be sure to cut it long and trim it till you hit the sweet spot. It's not as elastic as theraband. I'd say 350-400% is optimal pull length. Will give you a little room to pull further if you really wanna zing it too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, will do.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Natural Gum Rubber a good cut is 5/8" wide by 12" long for small game..pull till you max out...it will be some what slow

for speed..super hitting power...40 Cal lead is ideal for small game..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> Natural Gum Rubber a good cut is 5/8" wide by 12" long for small game..pull till you max out...it will be some what slow
> for speed..super hitting power...40 Cal lead is ideal for small game..
> ~AKAOldmiser


I saw your post on simple shot reviewing it's one of the reasons why I bought it. What was it again that you recommended to preserve it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Gum rubber again?? So many threads from people finding out the true potential of gum rubber.that stuff holds it energy.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> oldmiser said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Gum Rubber a good cut is 5/8" wide by 12" long for small game..pull till you max out...it will be some what slow
> ...


Talcum powder?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Gum rubber again?? So many threads from people finding out the true potential of gum rubber.that stuff holds it energy.


Sorry. I was just excited. I should have done a forum search.

And Oldmiser had suggested armor all or something to protect it from UV.

The look itself is just boss.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Gum rubber again?? So many threads from people finding out the true potential of gum rubber.that stuff holds it energy.
> ...


 oh i wasnt complaining.. im just agreein.. its awesome stuff. I have to get some of that stuff to test. I use gum rubber from a store in nyc. Probably different stuff.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

pult421 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > pult421 said:
> ...


I can only dream local stores that sell stuff like that. Before I knew about Golds green the only elastic worth a **** in my area I knew about were chained red clay rubber bands.

I know this stuff isn't the absolute fastest elastic you can get. But it rules for launching heavy stuff. I find using double Thera-Band a pain in the ***. And while I love pseudo taper tubes I don't like looped tubes. They just get tangled up too much for me.

The look is so cool for naturals I even put it on my little pocket natty. When it's cut to just an quarter of an inch it's actually pretty quick. So my pocket Natty is launching quarter-inch ammo fast enough to cut a can at 33 feet.

Thera-Band and .040 Medical grade will still be my standard stuff for day to day shooting. But when I want to go heavy or show off the beauty of a natty I'm a full-on gum rubber convert.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

All this long quotes back to back to back is killing me.. it's not necessary to quote.. requote.. and then quote some more what the last person who quoted a quote ( the 1 directly above your quote) quoted..
Not trying to sound like a jerk but it makes me scroll down super fast and not read what could be some interesting information.. not to mention it eats up us poor folks data...
Just a thought..


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I like NGR and shoot it a lot, also shoot Spanish Gum Rubber. A couple suggestions you might want to try. The 1/16" straight cuts are great, but the tapers are awesome,( imho ). Try the 1/2" x 3/8" for starters.

If you ever try the 3/32" NGR, the wide tapers are where it's at. I almost threw away a bunch I bought because I didn't care for the way it shot. I was using the narrow straight cuts for starters and didn't care for it. I then tried the narrow tapers I use on the 1/16" and also didn't like it. However, when I cut some 1" x 3/4" I was glad I didn't throw it in the round file. That's the only way I use it now.

One last note, you mentioned you thought it might be great using 1" straight cuts, I think it would be a BEAR to draw 1" NGR, but if you ever give it a try let us know want you think.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

For sh!ts and giggles, I cut 1/16" NGR 1/16" wide (yes a square) at just under 11" and it is a fun little shoot!!

Only put about 20 rounds of airsoft downrange but it seemed to send them nicely (albeit most curved like crazy)


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> All this long quotes back to back to back is killing me.. it's not necessary to quote.. requote.. and then quote some more what the last person who quoted a quote ( the 1 directly above your quote) quoted..
> Not trying to sound like a jerk but it makes me scroll down super fast and not read what could be some interesting information.. not to mention it eats up us poor folks data...
> Just a thought..


It's the default in Tapatalk. I have to manually delete all the quotes and usually I am post sniping from work.

I'll see if there is an option to turn it off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

fsa46 said:


> I like NGR and shoot it a lot, also shoot Spanish Gum Rubber. A couple suggestions you might want to try. The 1/16" straight cuts are great, but the tapers are awesome,( imho ). Try the 1/2" x 3/8" for starters.
> 
> If you ever try the 3/32" NGR, the wide tapers are where it's at. I almost threw away a bunch I bought because I didn't care for the way it shot. I was using the narrow straight cuts for starters and didn't care for it. I then tried the narrow tapers I use on the 1/16" and also didn't like it. However, when I cut some 1" x 3/4" I was glad I didn't throw it in the round file. That's the only way I use it now.
> 
> One last note, you mentioned you thought it might be great using 1" straight cuts, I think it would be a BEAR to draw 1" NGR, but if you ever give it a try let us know want you think.


Oh yeah 1 inch straight cut 1/16th NGR would be a beast. I could pull it but it would hurt my hand. I am genetically strong as an ox (and about as svelt) but I have bad carpal tunnel.

If my hands didn't have that problem I would probably never shoot anything under 1/2" ammo. Just for the heck of it.

I will probably test it though. Especially if I can get my hands on some .75 Cal balls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

nice looking natural fork shooter i like using 9/16 by 12 inches with a old trumark pouch for rock shooting3/4 to 1 1/16 beach rocksplus the 1/32 gum cut at 7/8 by 12 is good for rocks to


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

I recently made the switch to better rubber as well, with .025, .030, .040, and .050. But using .030 mostly with a taper cut. Now I have all this Theraband I'll not be using because it feels sluggish, like a wet sponge. And yes, it does break faster. Thanks for this post!


----------

